# Help with CBPV?



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Far be it to offer any treatment (it's the first I've heard of it), but it's my understanding that most bees have most aliments in their systems and when they're stressed the ol crapola hits the fan. 
Are these bees new hatch? Have you seen any other things like nosema, K-wing etc. Maybe pollen supplies are low/ inferior eh?
I think you should find a place to quarentine them for the winter anyway you look at it. Good Luck


----------



## jones (May 9, 2011)

Chris- Would love to know how things turned out with this last year. This is my first year with bees and I think I'm seeing CBPV. Last week there was a poor little girl skittering strangely along the ground, unable to fly. Her abdomen was completely black and I almost didn't recognize her as a bee because she had no hair at all. I know that bees vary in coloring based on their genes, but I mean she was totally black. And I also know that older bees have less hair, but do they lose ALL their hair? And what adds to my concern- the last couple times I've watched them I've noticed 2-3 bees (but not black ones) crawling or just sitting on the ground in front of the hive, kind of pumping their abdomens. Also several chewed up dead or shaking bees around the entrance. However, inspections are showing that the 3lb package I started with has definitely multiplied, and my queen has a really nice clean laying pattern.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

New parents and new beekeepers have much in common - their kids have every disease and disorder they read about and they run for help. The child/hive is mysteriously cured and the doctor looks great, even though nothing was wrong. Snake oil at great prices, step right up, heal all that ails you!


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Jones: Over the years I have had several colonies that displayed symptoms of CBPV, usually after being stressed. None of them were lost to the disease and over a period of two years the symptoms disapeared. If the problem is severe you can help the colony by giving it frames of worker brood and nurse bees from a strong colony and often requeening will help. It is caused by a virus so no treatments other than good nutritional aids will help.


----------



## jones (May 9, 2011)

So Americas, I take it you mean I shouldn't worry about it?? Nothing wrong with being observant when you're new!

Thanks AR- considering the fact that 4 weeks ago they arrived in NC from GA, and 1 week ago I relocated them from NCSU research apiary to my own backyard they probably are stressed & susceptible. I did an inspection at lunch today and didn't see much stored pollen despite a lot of capped brood & larva. Maybe I should get them some pollen? It doesn't seem to be a large amount of bees sitting around shaking- only a few at any given time. So glad to hear it didn't wipe out any of your colonies!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Observant is very good! I teach beekeepers to use all their senses and not get tunnel vision - look, listen, smell. Know what your bees normally look like so you know when they are "abnormal". On the other hand, a dozen bees does not a sick hive make.


----------

